# Iridium Browser



## therue (Jul 20, 2018)

Anyone have experience with Iridium Browser?   

I know that it's a browser with security in mind and focuses on removing google's data gathering, but how functional is it as an everyday browser?  

I read that it has a lot of issues with videos and sounds due to the lack of codecs ? Furthermore, if you use gmail or any services that require Google sign-in; the lack of Google API key will render you unable to utilize such services?  So no gmail either?   

Does anyone have experience with Iridium by any chance? How has your experience been with the browser and what kind of nuances are you encountering?


----------



## fernandel (Jul 20, 2018)

I am using www/iridium and I do not have a problem. I have installed www/waterfox too. For some sites I use one or other. On the depend of the plugins settings.


----------



## cpm@ (Jul 20, 2018)

I recommend you read the Iridium Browser FAQ and the differences between Iridium and Chromium wiki.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 21, 2018)

therue said:


> focuses on removing google's data gathering


What about Microsoft and Bing's data gathering?


----------



## fernandel (Jul 21, 2018)

therue said:


> Anyone have experience with Iridium Browser?
> 
> I know that it's a browser with security in mind and focuses on removing google's data gathering, but how functional is it as an everyday browser?
> 
> ...


At this momem I am listening Lisa Fischer on Vimeo with Iridium. You can see on the screenshot.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jul 21, 2018)

What is the point of using a browser that remove the Google's data gathering if you are an user of the Google services ( and have to login to it )?


----------



## therue (Jul 21, 2018)

lebarondemerde said:


> What is the point of using a browser that remove the Google's data gathering if you are an user of the Google services ( and have to login to it )?


 you have a point.
anyone have a suggestion for an alternative email provider? is protonmail still considered the best option?


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 21, 2018)

Vfemail.net.
I've spoken with the owner several times. A great person to work with. Spam is _never_ an issue (never get it).
Has a growing number for domains to use, or choose/use your own, has a couple of different UIs, . . .
All and all, I think they're pretty darn good.
I manage several MX's of my own. But I still find the need for an offsite address, and given my experience thus far (about a year), I'm keeping em.
As to a browser. I got sick, and tired of Firefox. It just seemed to get worse, and worse, and I couldn't keep research open for more than a day and a half. Cause it leaks memory like sieve.
So I tried waterfox, chrome, and a couple of others, and finally landed on Pale Moon ( www/palemoon ). You'll need/want to add a couple of privacy plugins to suite your needs (umatrix, adblock latitude, and probably a cookie manager), and while it's still based on Firefox; I'm typing this message in Pale Moon, and it currently has more than 50 open tabs, and I haven't quit it for over a month!

HTH

--Chris


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 21, 2018)

therue said:


> anyone have a suggestion for an alternative email provider?


Run your own. I do. Have for years.


----------

